# Rod/Reel combos on a budget



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

I am new to kayak fishing but not fishing in general. However, it has been a while since i've used any of my gear and i suspect a lot of it will not be useful for kayak fishing in the gulf (it is mostly bass gear). So, i have a multi part question and didn't see many answers in a quick search. I know a lot of this will be preference and a lot will be conditional, but i'm on a budget and would like to get some people's opinions.
I plan on fishing in Mobile Bay at first on a 12' kayak, but will fish BTB once i have more confidence. What rod/reel combinations would you recommend and in what numbers? I would like to keep it in the $300 range and be able to use them in multiple situations. I've watched some videos and looked at pics and see anywhere from 1-6 rods, i think i'd like to keep it in the 3-4 range due to budget. So, maybe $70-100 per rod/reel. Possible? Thanks!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Daiwa SS Tournament and ugly stick


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

Well, i was looking for more detail, lol. Something like, you can get by with three rigs, two spinning one jigging keeping these brand/models in mind.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

It all depends on what you are doing. I usually carry 2 spinning outfits in the 5000 class range. In your price range, I like the Penn Fierce 5000 or the Pfleuger President 5000 size. You can put that on a Bass Pro Power Plus or a Star Ariel rod. 

I also sometimes carry a third rod in the 2500-3000 spinning class. Once again, I like the Pfleuger President reel on the bass rod of your choice. I use this rod for bait and tossing at jacks and spanish. They are great fun on light tackle.


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

So you prefer all spinners? That is exactly what i was looking for in rod/reel combos. Thanks.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Penn battle/ugly stik. I like em, you should too.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

For trolling pick up:

Shimano TR200g - $69.99
http://www.basspro.com/Shimano-Triton-Graphite-Levelwinds-Reels/product/19288/?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions&om_mmc=shopping_googleproductextensions&kpid=19288%26adc=pg_315_11128_5282c138e4b006f67e95ee14_41408648431

On an Ugly Stik Big Water Custom - 69.99

http://www.tackledirect.com/shakespeare-uscb-1170-m-ugly-stik-custom-bigwater-boat-rod.html

I assume youre not going to do much bottom fishing over in Alabama so grab:

http://www.basspro.com/PENN-Battle-Rod-and-Reel-Spinning-Combos/product/12062704513513/

Grab the 5 or 6000 size battle and load with 40lb braid. You can use this to catch bait in the morning then use it for a pitch rod with a circle hook and live bait or throwing jigs for things like cobia, or smaller stuff like gotchas at spanish or poppers at jack crevalle. Load the other reel with 20lb mono.

I personally like to carry a dedicated bait rod, two dedicated trolling outfits, a dedicated bottom outfit and at least one usually two pitch/jig rods.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I can agree with that. Except that I personally HATE the ugly stik rods. I like a super fast action rod and the Uglies are not. To me they are like casting with a wet noodle. But for trolling, the soft tip helps keep the bait fresh. The whole rod discussion is going to depend ALOT on personal preference on rod characteristics.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

NoMoSurf said:


> I can agree with that. Except that I personally HATE the ugly stik rods. I like a super fast action rod and the Uglies are not. To me they are like casting with a wet noodle. *But for trolling, the soft tip helps keep the bait fresh.* The whole rod discussion is going to depend ALOT on personal preference on rod characteristics.


Thats why I have it listed for his trolling rod.


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

I'm loving the Basspro options. I have one really close to me.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> I personally like to carry a dedicated bait rod, two dedicated trolling outfits, a dedicated bottom outfit and at least one usually two pitch/jig rods.


I see I am not the only one that carries an arsenal of rods.

To the OP, I would get 3 Battles, a 3000, 5000, and a 6000. Reels are typically +/- $10 depending where you go. Ebay has some good deals on Battles. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Penn-BTL600...386?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c8204008a
Rods can be all over the map on price. I would search ebay and tackle direct and see what fits your bill the best. I am very particular on rods so it's tough for me to pick a rod without a particular reel size/make/model in mind.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

hsiF deR said:


> I see I am not the only one that carries an arsenal of rods.
> 
> To the OP, I would get 3 Battles, a 3000, 5000, and a 6000. Reels are typically +/- $10 depending where you go. Ebay has some good deals on Battles. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Penn-BTL600...386?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c8204008a
> Rods can be all over the map on price. I would search ebay and tackle direct and see what fits your bill the best. I am very particular on rods so it's tough for me to pick a rod without a particular reel size/make/model in mind.


This!

The Battles are one of my favorite reels on the market right now. After the tournament I picked up a Battle 3000/ AllStar ATS 7'0 Jerk Shad rod and spooled it with 8lb H2O mono. This is a SWEET little combo in the hand and will get to try it out this weekend. AS listed above, to know what you want will take you feeling the setup in your hands and the type of fishing you are doing. I like lighter action setups in shore, partly for sport but I also fish A LOT of topwaters and jerkbaits. I like the feel of the battle 3000 but you can go up to the 4000 or down to the 2000 depending on your preference. 

You can get the Battle for $99.99 and the AllStar for $50 right now at Academy. Combo after tax was like $161.53. I know its a little over budget, just putting that out there as what I have.

Offshore, JD has it covered. He is the gold mine around here along with a few others. I run spinning outfits offshore but again that is personal preference. One of which is a Battle 6000 loaded with 20lb Big Game Mono. A lot of line cap on it but I want more room for play as opposed to not having enough. 

Keep the questions coming and WELCOME TO THE ADDICTION!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Crsswift70 said:


> I am new to kayak fishing but not fishing in general. However, it has been a while since i've used any of my gear and i suspect a lot of it will not be useful for kayak fishing in the gulf *(it is mostly bass gear).* So, i have a multi part question and didn't see many answers in a quick search. I know a lot of this will be preference and a lot will be conditional, but i'm on a budget and would like to get some people's opinions.
> I plan on fishing in Mobile Bay at first on a 12' kayak, but will fish BTB once i have more confidence. What rod/reel combinations would you recommend and in what numbers? I would like to keep it in the $300 range and be able to use them in multiple situations. I've watched some videos and looked at pics and see anywhere from 1-6 rods, i think i'd like to keep it in the 3-4 range due to budget. So, maybe $70-100 per rod/reel. Possible? Thanks!


Hopefully Blake R. will chime in. He got me into Yak fishing and he fished for Snapper/kings with nothing but bass gear the first year or so. Bait casters and flipping sticks. HE PUT FISH IN THE BOAT every trip and had a blast doing it.


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

Great info everyone, thanks for the ideas. I'm sure i could take on most of the bay species with my bass gear, but i am hoping to get offshore some, so am looking for ideas on that. Specifically for kayaks, as i know some choices will differ depending on what you are fishing on. I read somewhere that shorter handles on the rods are better due to the limited range of movement on a kayak. Any validity in that?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Crsswift70 said:


> Great info everyone, thanks for the ideas. I'm sure i could take on most of the bay species with my bass gear, but i am hoping to get offshore some, so am looking for ideas on that. Specifically for kayaks, as i know some choices will differ depending on what you are fishing on. I read somewhere that shorter handles on the rods are better due to the limited range of movement on a kayak. Any validity in that?


Again preference. I thought that at first, but i like to use the extended butt as leverage when fighting fish. Especially when i am trolling, rod on the hip and let it rip.. go for a little ride lol. Best thing to do would be to get some different rods from friends and move around with them. Either in a pool/bay/river just as a reference. You will only know what YOU want once you have experimented.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Here ya go....

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/2-penn-750ss-rods-350841/


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Great deal


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

For kings, I usually use a Shimano Curado 200e with 15 lb mono if just trolling cigs. Caught a lot of kings, Spanish, some sharks, bobos, and even landed a 50 lb class tarpon on that reel. A standard bass reel will handle about any king you run into. But, should a big cobe or BFT come along...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PinaColonic (Feb 24, 2014)

I also kayak fish in Mobile Bay. I happened across a 7ft Penn Squadron rod for $40 and use it with a Shimano Sienna 4000 for around $30. It is probably not the most capable rod and reel combo available but it has become my favorite "go to" in the bay and stays well within your budget!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Its just really damn hard to beat the Penn Battle series at the price point. They are really good reels that are attractive and easy to work on. Thatd be my choice


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

I'm still here and appreciating the comments. Most of you are recommending all spinners then? Just different sizes. I do plan on trolling some, i think i saw one rod/reel combo specifically for that, and it wasn't a spinner.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Crsswift70 said:


> I'm still here and appreciating the comments. Most of you are recommending all spinners then? Just different sizes. I do plan on trolling some, i think i saw one rod/reel combo specifically for that, and it wasn't a spinner.


Ya, JD posted that. I would trust his opinion, the man knows his stuff and wouldn't point you in the wrong direction. Again a lot is personal preference an you will get a feel for your liking as you get into it. I've never been a conventional reel person, even when I bass fished I wanted a spinning reel in my hand.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Same for me. I'm just not a conventional reel guy. I would hate to try to pick out a birds nest while rolling in a chop... When trolling on a kayak, I use spinners, but trolling on my boat, I use 40 sized conventionals. Listen to what JD7.62 says. I have never fished with him or met him, but I have learned alot from his posts.

I will say that I have never used the Battle series reels, but I have fondled them in the store. They do seem nice. I do have a Penn Fierce that my wife bought for me. It is in about the same price range. I like it alot. I'm not sure why they make 2 series of reels that are so similarly priced.



JD7.62 said:


> Thats why I have it listed for his trolling rod.


Yes, but the guy above us had an Ugly Stik listed as his choice of main rod. The rods are fine, just lighter action than I personally prefer. Especially for casting.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Check BPS for returns. People will return a combo the rod busted on and BPS sells the reel, or vice versa. Last month I got a battle 6000 for 60 and an 8' BPS Cobia Special for 50.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

I'll do that, thanks!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I like conventionals for trolling. I too use to use spinners but if you fish alot for kings you WILL get some serious line twists. Conventionals wont do that. 

It was getting to the point that I was putting new line on my spinners every couple of months when the kings were here. Dont get me wrong they work great and I fish a TON but the last thing you want to worry about when youre on the water and hammering the kings is line twist.

Not to mention they are easy to fight a fish with, just constantly crank for the most part!

Im using Shimano Speedmaster this year. They are cheap too at just $120 and I have them on the same rods I suggested for you. 500 yards of 20lb mono and a 6.1:1 retrieve will handle ANYTHING youre going to run into out there. I cant wait till a hoo or big sailfish tries to SMOKE that reel!


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

Well, when i had a boat, i noticed that a lot as well, the line twist. I am betting that all issues in a kayak are amplified due to limited space and control. I don't want to deal with a mess of line sitting on the water. I am going to take your advice and use a conventional reel as one of my combos for trolling. So.. can i get away with that for trolling, one of the larger 5-6k spinners, and something like a 2-3k for catching bait and chasing spanish? Or will i need a 4th rod?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Just depends. I run 4 rods: one for bait, one for throwing jigs or at schooling fish, one for trolling and one for bottom bumping. Inshore usually I ride solo, maybe a 2nd rod.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Youre probably not going to be bottom fishing off Alabama so a pitch rod, bait/spanish rod and one or two trolling combos is what youll want and youll be ready for just about anything.


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

"one for throwing jigs or at schooling fish" What do you use for this?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Crsswift70 said:


> "one for throwing jigs or at schooling fish" What do you use for this?


I have a battle 6000/ 7'0 Key Largo King/Cobia rod.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> Youre probably not going to be bottom fishing off Alabama so a pitch rod, bait/spanish rod and one or two trolling combos is what youll want and youll be ready for just about anything.


Didn't think about that!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

My advice...call or PM Pompano Joe and go see him. He'll save you money and hook you up with some nice gear.


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

How is that? Local tackle shop? I am in Mobile.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

They're Locals here in pcola on the forum. They would be well worth the drive. Check out the fishing gear section in the For sale thread. They do a lot of reconditioning at an EXPERT level.


----------

